# How to "unglue" a Nova chuck



## larry C (May 2, 2017)

I had a project on the lathe, that needed a little CA glue......I've always been very careful NOT to get the damn stuff into the inner workings of the chuck up until this time. To make a long story short, the chuck is stuck together, and totally locked up. What will dissolve CA glue? I've got the chuck soaking in lacquer thinner tonite and I'll see in the morning if that works.......
I'm wondering if that fails if putting it in an oven for awhile.......any help and advice, is very welcome......and your comments like "you dumb ass" and other descriptive phrases will be expected also....
Thanks again guys.
Larry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Acetone will work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

Oh...and I forgot to add....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (May 2, 2017)

Try denatured alcohol or nail polish remover if the thinner doesn't work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 2, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Acetone will work...


Or acetone, which is what I was thinking of when I said DNA.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2017)

Definitely acetone. Been there, done that, bought the shirt...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Definitely acetone. Been there, done that, bought the shirt...



I went there too....how come I didn't get a shirt....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim Beam (May 2, 2017)

.....


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Acetone will work...



First this this morning is a trip to Lowes for acetone......thanks friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

The thinner didn't work at all?


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Definitely acetone. Been there, done that, bought the shirt...



Thanks Doc! After rep[laying this in my mind several times, the spalted wood that I was turning was a lot more porous than I thought. I was amazed at how much CA was being absorbed.....what actually happened was it was just running through the wood, into the chuck......I'll probably have to soak it for a week...
Larry


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> The thinner didn't work at all?



I checked the lacquer thinner soak about an hour ago, it did soften the CA, but apparently there is a lot of CA in the inner workings of the chuck....I'll go to the acetone soak as soon as I get back from Lowes in a couple hours. It's really "locked in" between the moveable jaws, and the body of the chuck.....have you ever disassembled a Nova chuck?


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

Not too bad to take apart, there is a snap ring on the backside you remove and it'll come apart. I third or fourth acetone. Get the good stuff in the quart can, not nail polish remover as they thin that stuff out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Not too bad to take apart, there is a snap ring on the backside you remove and it'll come apart. I third or fourth acetone. Get the good stuff in the quart can, not nail polish remover as they thin that stuff out.



I took the snap ring off last nite when I discovered the problem, but everything was locked together so tight, it still wouldn't come apart....I'll do the acetone soak for a few hours, then try again....
Thanks
Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> I took the snap ring off last nite when I discovered the problem, but everything was locked together so tight, it still wouldn't come apart....I'll do the acetone soak for a few hours, then try again....
> Thanks
> Larry[/QUOTE



you can also speed it up a lil by using a brush to scrub around inside...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> you can also speed it up a lil by using a brush to scrub around inside...



A really big hammer can help.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> A really big hammer can help.....



I tried that last nite, it didn't solve the problem......that CA stuff it a lot tougher than I thought!


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Just bought two quarts of acetone from WalMart, 'cause it was $4.50/quart, instead of $7.00 at Lowes......(I love being a cheap skate!). Got home, dumped out the lacquer thinner from last nite's soak. The CA was beginning to soften a bit, and I coud move the jaw, although they are still very tight. Now, it's in the acetone soak for a few hours, hopefully by the end of the day, all will be well....
Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

Acetone will work ask my wife after she became super super glued to a 50 cent stuffed teddy bear she was gonna fix. 3 fingers and a thumb her pinky was free for a little bit but she managed to get it as well at the end. The fibers were slow to dry LOL. When she came running into the house the look on her face was priceless!!!! Good thing about it, she now leaves my super glue alone!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Free at last, free at last, I've defeated the evils of CA, thanks to all of you, acetone, and silicone spray......it's still a little stiff, but usable, (no other comments about that will be needed!).
At any rate, thanks to all of you.....for getting me through my latest screw up..
Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

Nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Definitely acetone. Been there, done that, bought the shirt...




So @DKMD , where do I apply for the shirt? I wear a large for whatever it's worth...
Larry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> ....it's still a little stiff, but usable, (no other comments about that will be needed!).
> At any rate, thanks to all of you.....for getting me through my latest screw up..
> Larry



@Kevin smiled at the possibilities right there!!!!



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

"Bigdrowdy1, post: 421120, member: 2603"]@Kevin smiled at the possibilities right there!!!!



Rodney[/QUOTE]


I


Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Kevin smiled at the possibilities right there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney




I keep hoping I'd get a comment from Kevin from above on this, but so far nothing!


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

If it's stiff, just work it back and forth a lot

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If it's stiff, just work it back and forth a lot




Has anybody thought of using KY jelly for a chuck lubricant? Just wondering!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> Has anybody thought of using KY jelly for a chuck lubricant? Just wondering!



Kentucky jelly won't work, only inbreeds use that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## larry C (May 3, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1, posyout: 421120, member: 2603"]@Kevin smiled at the possibilities right there!!!!



Rodney[/QUOTE]


I


ripjack13 said:


> Kentucky jelly won't work, only inbreeds use that.



@Schroedc, did you see whut he said?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

He waiting for you guys to get with it on this!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

@Mike1950 could probably share with us but then again it would show his experience in dealing with such matters but then again this fellar has made a living selling his wood!!!!


Rodney

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> Has anybody thought of using KY jelly for a chuck lubricant? Just wondering!



I don't know about Chuck but me in mom love trying new stuff!!!
Just saying!!!



Rodney

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I don't know about Chuck but me in mom love trying new stuff!!!
> Just saying!!!
> 
> 
> ...



To this northern boy, reading that right there, makes me queezy....
I hope the mom is your wife you refer to....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2017)

She is being a mom on the second time around with 2 grandson's and therefore I refer to her as mom as well!! My LaLa!!



Papaw and LaLa

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## larry C (May 4, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I don't know about Chuck but me in mom love trying new stuff!!!
> Just saying!!!
> 
> 
> ...



@Bigdrowdy1, try the flavored stuff, it's great on English muffins.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2017)

larry C said:


> @Bigdrowdy1, try the flavored stuff, it's great on English muffins.....



Larry, he's in Texas, we don't eat English muffins here!!!! How is it on grits?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## larry C (May 4, 2017)

Tony said:


> Larry, he's in Texas, we don't eat English muffins here!!!! How is it on grits?



Being from Lower Alabama, I can tell you, it's great on grits, also on breakfast sausage biscuits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 15, 2017)

Falfurrias sweet cream salted butter on them grits!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I went there too....how come I didn't get a shirt....


What I want to know is why he bought it? I got mine for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

